# Contract Expiration Date



## ssmark (May 23, 2011)

I signed for HD Free for life and I believe that I have entered into a 2 year contract.

Is there any way to see my contract expiration date online on dishnetwork.com?

Thanks.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

I know you can call and ask, not sure about the website though.


----------



## ssmark (May 23, 2011)

I chatted and got the answer. No longer in a contract.

I would like to sign up for another 2 year contract but would like some freebies. Let's see what comes.

Thanks for the reply.


----------

